# How much campden before yeast



## marleycat (Sep 15, 2010)

Although we have been making wine for a while, still not sure exactly how much campden crush to add after crushing the grapes. We just crushed 6 -36lb crates of California Zinfandal. How much should I add? After adding yeast what is the maximum time we can ferment. We just got home from Italy, one of the wineries said they ferment their Nobile for 1 month. Last year our wine seemed a little sweet to me, maybe we didn't ferment out all the sugar. Any input?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!

You want to add the crushed tablet (1 per gallon of must or if using k-meta 1/16 tsp per 1 1/2 gallons of must) 24 hours prior to adding the yeast.

There is no time limit on fermentation - different yeasts ferment at different rates.

Measuring the SG will indicate the activity that is going on and when fermentation is complete.

My chardonel fermented for about 15 days. I need to take some readings to verify it is finished. Take SG readings for 3 consecutive days - if the SG is the same - it is complete.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 15, 2010)

I know for juice/fruit in the primary it would be 1 camden tablet per gallon. If you crush your grapes then you need to kill all the bacteria before you add your pectic enzyme then yeast and other ingredients.

Usually you would wait 24 hours after introducing sulfite (camden) to your must before adding the enzymes.


----------



## marleycat (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I knew it is one tablet per gallon, just not sure on crushed fruit. I added 2 tablets per crate, 24 hours later added yeast and nutrients. It is working like crazy. I love that sound. I have always been afraid to let it ferment too long. This year I am going to make sure it is completely done, I don't care how long it takes.


----------



## jet (Sep 15, 2010)

As long as it doesn't stop, let the fermentation take as long as it wants. I've racked out of my primary in a little as five days, and as long as two weeks plus.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 15, 2010)

jet said:


> As long as it doesn't stop, let the fermentation take as long as it wants. I've racked out of my primary in a little as five days, and as long as two weeks plus.



I will rack of my primary when the SG reaches around 1.010 and let finish in the carboy.


----------



## jet (Sep 15, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I will rack of my primary when the SG reaches around 1.010 and let finish in the carboy.



Pretty much the same here. I rack the day before I expect the SG to fall below 1.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 15, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> You want to add the crushed tablet (1 per gallon of must or if using k-meta 1/16 tsp per 1 1/2 gallons of must) 24 hours prior to adding the yeast.
> 
> ...



my chardonel was 10 days...
i used kmeta, 1/4 tsp. for 5 gal. juice i got from 75-80 lb. grapes


----------



## jet (Sep 15, 2010)

In my limited experience, the strain of yeast has the biggest influence on how long fermentation lasts.


----------

